# its a peacock !! lurking



## ascott (Jul 7, 2011)

So I was in offering some goodies to my guys and turned around and there he was...as beautiful as a sunny day in january.....so I put out some wild seed for him and grabbed my phone for these two pics....did not want to get too close to spook him....


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I love Peacocks


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 7, 2011)

Great to see!

(I have 3 peacock eggs in my incubator and hoping they hatch.
They could be any colour too as the parents where I purchased them from are all different types.)


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2011)

Very Cool ...... lucky you to have um' in the back yard~
I actually few years back hatched out a " Pied Pee'k " , found a couple of old pics to share ......

Here is the Egg along with golden pheasant , and Japanse Painted button quail ...Check out the SiZe difference~





a peek into the " cooker" .....





and " oh yea " ,,,,, Hatch out  ,,,,






JD~


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 7, 2011)

How cute-I have 9 days to wait for eggs I think.
So the pied chicks are yellow-I didn't know that.
peacocks are great if you have no neighbours or tolerant ones.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 7, 2011)

They are so beautiful!! My uncle has a few peafowl on his farm


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2011)

ever want to see peacocks and peahens up close? go to the arboretum in arcadia there are tons there and they come right up to you.We also have our meetings there so it is a double bonus.


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2011)

Dmmj...I love the arboretum...funny story, my son was 2 yrs old in his stroller watching this beautiful peacock strut his stuff for the females...well something about my son caught his attention, he strutted straight up to my son (now at eye level with my boy in the stroller, my son not able to run,etc.) suddenly made that bike horn honk they do then let out their beautiful call--threw open his tail and started vibrating that tail...all within a necks distance to my boy....well, I have never seen my sons bottom lip stick so far out followed by the biggest crying event in his entire life, to date, luckily my boy did not recall the terror and thought the peacock in the yard was awesome now LOL 

we now have the peacock in the yard along with two guinea hens...very fun


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 8, 2011)

When I bought a dozen Amercauna hens (these lay blue, green and olive eggs) from a breeder, he threw in 3 peacocks...turns out he was tired of the horrible racket they make, as I very soon grew to be!

BTW, peacock is very tasty.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a question that is bugging me, do different color eggs taste different? a neighbor of mine, dad has a chicken that lays green eggs. plus he gave me some turkey eggs, very big, and tasty.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have a question that is bugging me, do different color eggs taste different? a neighbor of mine, dad has a chicken that lays green eggs. plus he gave me some turkey eggs, very big, and tasty.




" Green Eggs and Ham " ? ...........


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have a question that is bugging me, do different color eggs taste different? a neighbor of mine, dad has a chicken that lays green eggs. plus he gave me some turkey eggs, very big, and tasty.



Not really...otoh, fresh eggs taste very much different from the stale eggs you buy at a grocery store...those are often 2-3 weeks old before you buy 'em...but, no, the color makes no difference in taste.

Now, a local self-styled "health food guru" tells her "followers" that these eggs are much more nutritious/much lower in chloresterol than white or brown eggs, but I suspect she says that mostly so that her "followers" will buy them from her for $8.00/dz...  I sell our eggs for $2.00/dz and there's usually 3 or 4 "Easter eggs" in each carton.

And, yeah, turkey eggs are good...

Even better are emu eggs, and I gather those as I find them...emus were once a "get rich" proposition, but when the bottom dropped out of the business, a lot of folks set their birds free, and they reproduce here very well, and are well on their way to being a SERIOUS nuisance, much like feral hogs, so we shoot either any chance we get. What I can't use, I take to our local food bank.

Waste not, want not!


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2011)

So he came back again tonight...same time...very cool and I love the sound he makes...uhhh I wont be eating him anytime..LOL


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty. We don't have peacocks, but plenty of chickens (including Easter Eggers), ducks, guineas and geese. Not to mention all the wild turkey. Drew the line at peacocks. My neighbors put up with enough. LOL. And yes all chicken eggs, no matter the color, taste the same. FYI: Duck eggs are great for baking.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 8, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Pretty. We don't have peacocks, but plenty of chickens (including Easter Eggers), ducks, guineas and geese. Not to mention all the wild turkey. Drew the line at peacocks. My neighbors put up with enough. LOL. And yes all chicken eggs, no matter the color, taste the same. FYI: Duck eggs are great for baking.



Voted for your son's mini-pig...we pig-friends must stick together! 






Hamlet helping to celebrate my 49th b'day


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 9, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> froghaven5 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty. We don't have peacocks, but plenty of chickens (including Easter Eggers), ducks, guineas and geese. Not to mention all the wild turkey. Drew the line at peacocks. My neighbors put up with enough. LOL. And yes all chicken eggs, no matter the color, taste the same. FYI: Duck eggs are great for baking.
> ...



Not wanting to go off topic, but thank you for voting. Hamlet is a cutie.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 9, 2011)

You drew the line at peacocks, but you have guineas? Quite possibly the most annoying birds on earth?


Terry Allan Hall said:


> froghaven5 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty. We don't have peacocks, but plenty of chickens (including Easter Eggers), ducks, guineas and geese. Not to mention all the wild turkey. Drew the line at peacocks. My neighbors put up with enough. LOL. And yes all chicken eggs, no matter the color, taste the same. FYI: Duck eggs are great for baking.
> ...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 9, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > froghaven5 said:
> ...



And he knows it...he runs errands with me sometimes and gets pats and cookies from a lot of folks, just by turning on The Charm.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)




----------

